# Many thanks for the cribbage template Dan



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I just received my shiny new template in the mail yesterday, courtesy of Dan Nelson (http://lumberjocks.com/dannelson) from Nelson Woodcrafters. I was looking for a 3-track template I could use for a cribbage board as that seems to be in more demand than a two track for some reason.

A question posed on the forum, a quick reply and it was off to the races. I would like to (publicly) thank Dan for the quick turn around and for making the template for me. I already have an order in for a crib board so stay tuned….

Cheers….Don


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

i hope you have a drill press…i made a board the summer laying all three tracks out myself and then drilling all 200 or some odd holes with a regular drill…


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I do have a drill press….couldn't imagine doing a crib board without one


----------

